# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Архив сайтов

## Волк-Одиночка

Господа, многие у меня просили выложить архив сайта МайСу, я его и выложил.
В архив входит :
1. МайСу
2. Сайт Алисы Исаевой
3. Сайт АнтиРубен
4. Роман "Ангел и Фляга"
5. Статьи разные..

Свободный доступ. Угощайтесь!  :Smile: 

*http://ifolder.ru/14899730*

----------


## ♣♣♣

спасибо!

----------


## NoE.K.

глянем

----------


## tventin2

Пишет, что архив поврежден. Может, я что-то делаю не так?

----------


## NoE.K.

фэйк

----------


## Ранний

Перезалейте, плз.

----------

